# Excel and shrimp



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I have amano and red cherry shrimp in planted 20G tank. I was wondering if it's ok to dose Excel. I found mixed reviews and I don't want to experiment myself. Have you been dosing excel with shrimp? If so how much and how often? 

Thank you.


----------



## Grimas64 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have found it to be ok. I have cherrys amano and crystals and have used it. Just start slow and do not over do it.


----------



## Grimas64 (Sep 28, 2012)

will melt some plants


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Very few baby shrimps survive with excel

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Grimas64 said:


> will melt some plants


hmm, in waiting for my co2 to arrive, i have been dosing excel. maybe that is why i have noticed some melting.


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

Some plants melt, but if you dose the stated amount and not over, shrimps should be okay


----------

